# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  درخواست کمک برای ارسال پیام به تلگرام با پایتون

## Sh3ikh

با سلام .
دوستان میخواستم بدونم که ایا میشه با پایتون پیام به تلگرام ارسال کرد .
لطفا توضیح کاملی درباره این به من بدید .
با تشکر

----------


## amirali0079

من بلد نیستم ولی 
این لینک : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...ge-from-python

----------


## mobilebaz

سلام
یه آموزش اینجا هست :
http://shop.idreams.ir/index.php?rou...&product_id=68

----------


## n.nowroozi

> با سلام .
> دوستان میخواستم بدونم که ایا میشه با پایتون پیام به تلگرام ارسال کرد .
> لطفا توضیح کاملی درباره این به من بدید .
> با تشکر


اگه میخوای Bot بسازی میری از توی Botfather خود تلگرام باتت رو تعریف میکنی یه هش کد بهت میده اون رو بر میداری با این کتابخونه راحت میتونی وصل شی. خیلی هم ساده هست و سمپل هم گذاشته.

اما اگه میخوای با یوزر خودت وصل شی باید telegram-cli رو اول نصب کنی بعد از کتابخونه pytg استفاده کنی. این هم سادست کتابخونش

----------

